# Best pasture seed



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all

I am a new member with 2 new horses. I keep them on a property which was used for pasturing horses before, but not for 2 or 3 years now. In the meantime it became overgrown and died off several times, so now there are big clumps of old, dried out dead grass covering up the new grass. I am on Vancouver Island, which is known for poor soil quality due to all the rainfall. But this property actually has better soil than most- it is bottom land which tends to get swampy in places in the winter, but holds the nutrients in the soil better. Now that spring is here I am hoping to bring the pasture back to it's original condition. My plan for this year is to mow it and rake out all the dead stuff, then overseed it. But I have no idea what kind of seed to put down. My hope is to buy this property, as it is coming up for sale in the near future, so I am looking at the long term. BTW, the pasture is about 3 1/2 acres. The whole property is 14 acres.


----------

